
Godot and Rust Tutorial Series - schr3da
Hey,<p>I just have started a series of tutorials for people who would like to use Godot in conjunction with GDNative script using the Rust programming language. I cover some basic setup and other stuff like debugging. Happy to get your feedback<p>You can find the tutorial overview here:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Schr3da&#x2F;godot-rust&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;README.md
======
asdkhadsj
Awesome, I look forward to viewing them! Unfortunately I'm slammed at work so
it'll be another few weeks before I have time for some side projects (like
Godot) so don't hold your breath on my feedback. I look forward to watching
these. Thanks!

------
zicsus
This is really great! I never knew you can use Rust with Godot. Thanks!

------
virtualritz
Very much appreciated!!!

